# Lisa Guerrero's FHM pic



## angelguy4791 (Sep 10, 2003)

Does anyone have a photo in the latest issue of FHM magazine which contains Lisa Guerrero's shots?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18925

Thanks to IAB its here ...


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2003)

Yikes!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

Yowza!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.karmaproductions.net/lisaguerrero/index.html


----------

